# Favorite 80s-90s arcade games



## Perseus (Aug 5, 2003)

Which arcade games were your favorites from the 80s-90s? 
Here are some of my favorites in no particular order:

1. Altered Beast
2. Out Run
3. P.O.W. Prisoners of War
4. Pac Man
5. Double Dragon (arcade version of course, NES was cool too!)
6. Pole Position
7. Street Fighter II (does anyone remember Street Fighter I?  )
8. Terminator 2
9. Raiden
10. Burgertime
11. X-Men
12. TMNT
13. Marvel vs. Capcom
14. 1942
15. Arkanoid
16. Captain Commando
17. Elevator Action
18. Final Fight
19. Gauntlet
20. Rampage

this is just a small list


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

Gee, the funnest arcade game was Track & Field. The one where 4 people raced together and you got carpal tunnel hitting  the speed buttons. Used to have hours of fun against a bunch of friends.
  Donkey Kong was great too. In high school, there was a arcade/deli/ You could get a couple of super cheap cheese dogs, a root beer and eat them while playing DK.
   Console games, it would be the Madden NFL series against my father.
  Mac game would have to be Marathon. After work (at midnight or so), a group would stay after and frag till dawn on the newspapers' suped-up Macs.
  These days, I must admit that the game I play almost daily is Scrabble on my pda. I play at least a handful of games a day against it.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

I didn't play much during the 80's, since I spent the first 5 years of my life there and I wasn't into computers yet.  Some of the games I enjoy are Space Invaders, breakout games, stuff like that.  This is early 90's, right?  Because Unreal Tournament and Starcraft were both released in the late 90's, but those probably don't count.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2003)

I was in the prime age (early teens) in the early eighties for video arcades. I miss the arcades. But by far the coolest thing was playing one of the first truly stereo arcade games. DEFENDER!

The cool thing was you could still put a quarter in the jukebox and get 3 songs. The owner of my favorite home arcade would also tweak the sound up and he had some real good speakers through the joint. He also sold pizza and soda. Playing Defender with great tunes streaming out (but not too load) was cool.  Too bad the place went out of business when his ex sued his pants off. It was great when it lasted.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Why'd she do that?  That was awfully inconsiderate to all you geeky kids who wanted to come spend your money on arcade games.

Was this an arcade with food, or a pizza parlor with games?  Because there is  a difference.


----------



## habilis (Aug 18, 2003)

you forgot, in no particular order,
1. A-jax 
2. Ikari Warriors
3. Ninja Gaiden
4. Galaxy Force
5. Rastan
6. Ghost's n Goblins
7. Ghouls n Ghosts
8. Golden Axe
9. Smash TV
10. Heavy Barrel
11. Time Soldiers
12. original Street Fighter

There was also that one robot football game with 2 screens so you could play your friend at the same time. Gauntlet was 100% Kick Ass, especially when the announcer said "Wizard needs food badly".


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2003)

My all time favorites:

1) Cadash
2) Midnight Wanderers
3) Dungeons & Dragons (Tower of Doom)
4) Metal Slug 2
5) Bomberman
6) Off-Road
7) Blood Bros
8) Mortal Kombat I
9) Final Fight
10) Street Fighter 2


----------



## Pardus (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG -- you guys forgot some major ones.

Galaga
Donkey Kong
centipede
frogger
Super mario Bros
Qbert
720º
Dragon's Lair


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

arkanoid
shooting games (i have forgotten the names! argh! i had 3 good ones, where yuo fly a plane and just shoot..)
pacman


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

Some links for arcades online:

http://www.coffeebreakarcade.com/
http://www.arcadegamesonline.com/
http://ww11.freearcade.com/
http://www.arcadevillage.com/
http://www.flasharcade.com/


----------



## Sogni (Aug 18, 2003)

Galaga
Street Figher II Series 


what I wouldn't do for a few machines! I'm dying for a True SFII version on PS2 altho a VS is prolly as close as it's gonna get.


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tempest
S.T.U.N. Runner
Smash TV
720
Afterburner
Dragon's Lair
NARC
Moonwalker (That game rocked!)
Altered Beast
Toobin'
Area 51
APB
Hard Drivin'
Star Wars


----------



## habilis (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> Afterburner


LOL, my god I remember that huge sit down abomination of a machine. I loved it.


> NARC


Haha, yep. where the bad guys threw needle's and joints at you. I remember everybody went crazy about that game since it was the first 32 bitter.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 27, 2003)

My friend Jared and I got Ms. Pacman showoff the other day. It lasted for a long time. We were at a school reunion and all the video games were free, so everytime we ran out of lives we just hit start and kept going. We had to leave before it was over. I'd played pacman on my mac, but it's just not the same with out the speed and that little joystick. If I ever run into a little extra money getting a Miss Pacman/Galaga machine will be at the top of my list...of things to get.


----------



## Perseus (Aug 27, 2003)

How much are the Pacman/Galaga machines? I was thinking of getting one too.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 27, 2003)

they're about $3000


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Ouch...

G, do you mean 1942?


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 28, 2003)

One word:
MAME


----------



## mdnky (Aug 28, 2003)

Frogger!

How about an old flying combat one called _Aces of Aces_.  Anyone remember that one?


----------



## quiksan (Aug 28, 2003)

*habilis and TK 4two 1 - you guys know it!!!  Smash TV was sweet!* 

I didn't figure I'd see that one on here.  I loved that game.  Wish I could find an arcade version for my house.  I mean, talk about simplicity.  Just mindless, well, mindless.  You just pointed your guy at other people, and he obliterated them.  too funny!!

Rampage was kinda cool too.

When I lived in Redmond, WA, my friend and I (somehow, don't remember how) got a private tour of the Nintendo Office building up there.  We got to play ALL KINDS of games there.  It was pretty sweet!  I remember playing the Goonies game (the big arcade stand up style) before it was out.  The finished version is much different, and not nearly as fun.  But that pre-release Goonies arcade version was very cool!!!


----------



## brunowarne (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine first experience in arcade games. For me, Arcade games are the best way to entertained yourself..Some of mine favorite arcade games which i have been played in my free time i.e,,

X-Men
Arkanoid
Final Fight
Terminator 2
Street Fighter II ( Amazing game. I've also played the first part of Street Fighter )
______________________________________


----------

